# Unwanted juice



## Hooked (30/9/17)

What to do with juice which you have purchased, tried once and decided it's not for you? So far I've been lucky in that only 2 bottles of my stock are not for me (so far - I still have many untried bottles). 

There's an FB group that swops vape items, including juice, but I would never dream of swopping with any of them - how do you know if they've added something else??


----------



## TheV (30/9/17)

If I don't like the juice I generally donate it.
If the juice is really disgusting I dump it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Vape Hacker 808 (1/10/17)

What do you wish to part with? DM we can work out a deal.


----------



## Hooked (1/10/17)

Vape Hacker 808 said:


> What do you wish to part with? DM we can work out a deal.



1 x 60ml bottle Dogtown - God's Gift Almost full bottle
1 x 60ml bottle Co-Lab - Banoffee Cake 3/4 full

Both are 3mg 70/30

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

